# And now…the American Press



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just when you think it's safe to go out&#8230; here's an interesting looking addition to the brewed methods although I don't think the espresso-like claims can be warranted:

http://dailycoffeenews.com/2015/11/06/meet-the-american-press-immersion-and-pressure-combined/

and the crowd funding link:

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/it-s-a-new-way-to-brew-it-s-american-press#/


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Oooh a French press with less sludge .. I'd buy it


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

h1udd said:


> Oooh a French press with less sludge .. I'd buy it


Aeropress with metal filter? It should produce a similar cup, shouldn't it?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Different.. Thoughts would be, bit hot to handle without a handle?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

PPapa said:


> Aeropress with metal filter? It should produce a similar cup, shouldn't it?


That's what I was wondering - the coffee is contained in a filter basket - thereafter it relies on hand pressure to push the coffee down through the water. I'm currently thinking it might be worth a punt to see how it performs.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

h1udd said:


> Oooh a French press with less sludge .. I'd buy it


Sludge is not an inherent feature of French press coffee.

It's an interesting take nevertheless, more like a pourunder than a French press?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Wonder how much shipping is?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Rhys said:


> Wonder how much shipping is?


Depends where they ship it from - some kickstarter things that I have got have been shipped from somewhere in the EU.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Wonder how much shipping is?


It's $30 to UK



Phil104 said:


> Depends where they ship it from - some kickstarter things that I have got have been shipped from somewhere in the EU.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

80$ then plus tax&#8230; which starts to look expensive.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> 80$ then plus tax&#8230; which starts to look expensive.


Better off with an AeroPress then.. Get a free bag of beans with one from my local roaster


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Aeropress may be cheaper, but the American Press potentially works in a very different way to an Aeropress, or French press. Maybe more like a moka pot using arm pressure rather than steam pressure.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

MWJB said:


> Aeropress may be cheaper, but the American Press potentially works in a very different way to an Aeropress, or French press. Maybe more like a moka pot using arm pressure rather than steam pressure.


 I suppose the only thing is to get one and see what it does.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

MWJB said:


> Aeropress may be cheaper, but the American Press potentially works in a very different way to an Aeropress, or French press. Maybe more like a moka pot using arm pressure rather than steam pressure.


AeroPress pushes water through coffee, this pushes coffee through water.. Twist the nut onto the bolt, or tighten the bolt into the nut. Achieves the same thing no? If you could fasten a tube onto the base of an AeroPress and invert it, it would do the same thing I would've thought? Or am I missing something? French press is different...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Only different though is the coffee is kept in a puck, whereas it's free to float about in the AeroPress..


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

MWJB said:


> Aeropress may be cheaper, but the American Press potentially works in a very different way to an Aeropress, or French press. Maybe more like a moka pot using arm pressure rather than steam pressure.


Yeah I see that, I think because it looks like there is no element of immersion unlike aeropress and French press, the water only passes through coffee when you press the arm?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Rhys said:


> Only different though is the coffee is kept in a puck, whereas it's free to float about in the AeroPress..


It seems subtle but it can be a significant difference, the Aeropress is typically an immersion brewer (all the free floating grounds mix freely with all the water) where you push the brewed coffee back through the grounds, where as the American press is designed as a percolation brewer, hence references to "espresso like" (but not espresso) in the campaign. Percolation brewers can extract more aggressively & faster...not better, just different. I have tried similar by tamping Aeropress pucks, but it's a bit fiddly, if they have done their homework (yet to be seen) American press could be very interesting, but also grind size, bean to bean, could be more critical than with an immersion brewer.

A cheaper percolation brewer, than American or Aeropress, would be a plastic drip cone.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

did anyone buy one of these in the end?

https://www.itsamericanpress.com/pages/how-it-works


----------

